# Motorcycle road tax



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Just a heads up for anyone who needs to renew the road tax on their small motorcycles in the coming months & might struggle with the translation of what's going on.

The Portuguese govt appear to have decided it's not worth collecting charges of under €10 so many/most/all motorcycles under 125 cc which were rated at €9.99 or less are now exempt........ at least for now. 

Most govts would simply have increased the road tax to make the process profitable so what nice people they are!


----------

